# General > AquaTalk >  Help! I can't open my Excel bottle

## blackghost

haha. pardon me for my "noob-ness"

instruction say push down and turn. i've tried all my strength and push down to turn but i keep getting the "terk terk" sound whilst turning.. 

tried so hard till my hands are shaking..

what am i doing wrong? can anyone help?

----------


## bossteck

I believe you're having a child-proof bottle. 

Looking on the bright side, it probably means you're young!  :Smile:  

Ok, you have to turn the lid while holding it down.

----------


## linahalim

seems like yr bottle cap teeth threading has loss its grip

use a wet cloth to help u turn the cap

if that cannot work try removing the white cap off 
once the white cap is off you will most likely see a inner translucent cap .
remove it and throw it away ( that the internal mechanism for press and turn)

recap it by just using the white cap



> haha. pardon me for my "noob-ness"
> 
> instruction say push down and turn. i've tried all my strength and push down to turn but i keep getting the "terk terk" sound whilst turning.. 
> 
> tried so hard till my hands are shaking..
> 
> what am i doing wrong? can anyone help?

----------


## blackghost

> I believe you're having a child-proof bottle. 
> 
> Looking on the bright side, it probably means you're young!  
> 
> Ok, you have to turn the lid while holding it down.


haha.

yeah. this is not the first time i'm handling such bottle.

this was from my first post:

instruction say push down and turn. i've tried all my strength and push down to turn but i keep getting the "terk terk" sound whilst turning..

----------


## blackghost

> seems like yr bottle cap teeth threading has loss its grip
> 
> use a wet cloth to help u turn the cap
> 
> if that cannot work try removing the white cap off 
> once the white cap is off you will most likely see a inner translucent cap .
> remove it and throw it away ( that the internal mechanism for press and turn)
> 
> recap it by just using the white cap


hi linahalim, thanks for the help. your wet cloth tip worked. but needed to use alot of strength to turn it.. 

the threading probably is lose. thanks for the help again

----------


## leeruisheng

When you have push down, turn clockwise till you feel the first "terk" sound. Don't release the pressure and turn anticlockwise.

----------


## zyblack

Haha, I got problems opening an old bottle of Excel too I think somewhere last year. I started a thread on the same topic and the solution was to puncture a hole in the bottle at the top and pour out the contents into another bottle.

----------


## blackghost

i managed to open it though.. really hard.. was an accident really.. got so frustrated. i slammed the bottle and twist.. haha..

----------


## plausible

the child-proof bottle cap are not really working.i helped my mom open those kind of bottles when i was p4 :Smile:

----------


## blackghost

haiz. today the bottle failed again on me. used too much strength till the bottom is dented.. 

had to poke holes and change bottles.. bleh

----------


## FireSpitter

There's a trick I used with tight bottle caps. I wrap a rubber band around the cap tightly and turn.

----------


## benkho

its a child proof cap..so those who cant open it...are probably children :P...
and u cant just use rubberband with child proof cap...just dont work...need to use more brain juice to push and twist at same time..

----------


## FireSpitter

I didn't mention I was using a rubber band with a child proof cap, did I?

----------


## benkho

ok..ps my bad  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rick Merrill

The human tendency is to PINCH the top. On the new ones do NOT PINCH the cap, JUST push DOWN and turn.

Interesting history here as some early "childproof" caps required pinching in particular places: kids were good
at this because they coud SEE the marks and feel the dents with their fingers! Old folk could neither see nor feel these indicators.

If you do not have children living with you or visiting, just ask the druggest when you place request to NOT give you 'child proof" caps.

----------


## P0633318

I have a old bottle passed to me from my friend. Now I'm having difficulty opening the bottle cap too. The wet cloth does not work either. How?

----------


## davincey

I had the same problem with my old bottle... I had to use a pair of adjustable plumbing pliers :/

----------

